# Bay hippie outfitters 2/13 slam



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Tommy , Conner and Kay and we put it on the redfish with a handful of bonus trout ! Give us a call to get on the books for 2017!!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

